# 2008 Goals



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Alright everyone.....I know we have touched on this a little this year already....

But let's put everything on the table...and if we get enough of a response I will sticky the thread and we can keep track of how we all are doing....

Yes I am talking about setting personal goals for ourselves....and I am not talking about getting to 505 if you are a 500 shooter:wink: I mean goals that are out there in field that you may or may not get this year but want to shoot for. 

I figure this may be a way to help each other get where we want to be shooting wise....

So what do you all think:noidea:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Alright everyone.....I know we have touched on this a little this year already....
> 
> But let's put everything on the table...and if we get enough of a response I will sticky the thread and we can keep track of how we all are doing....
> 
> ...


My goals:
1) Get my average into the 530's
2) Crank out a 540
3) Go a round with fewer than 2 18's and nothing lower than that.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*My Goals*

I will even start it off

1. Shoot a round with all 18's or higher 
2. Shoot a 540
3. Avg a 530 or 265+ half
4. Shoot a 530 in BHFS :wink:

I am sure I will add to my list later after I have time to go over my notes


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I will even start it off
> 
> 1. Shoot a round with all 18's or higher
> 2. Shoot a 540
> ...


You would start it if you weren't so slow...:wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

goals are great, but what are you going to do specificlay to reach them?:wink:

Reed


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Goals for 2008
1. Shoot a round with no arrow under a 4. (Almost got it Sunday)
2. Shoot a 500 (since my best is a 480).
3. THEN, consistently shoot 500.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Reed said:


> goals are great, but what are you going to do specificlay to reach them?:wink:
> 
> Reed


Shoot.:wink:

I am not going to list my work plan....I know what I need to do....:wink:

what you are asking belongs in another thread..I just want everyone to put down their goals....how you get there is up to you or should I say them.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Reed said:


> goals are great, but what are you going to do specificlay to reach them?:wink:
> 
> Reed


1) Get my average into the 530's- work on my mental game
2) Crank out a 540- Learn to shoot arrows not scores
3) Round with 2 or fewer 18s- Learn to let down the bad ones...

I am really not too far away, and most of my problems reside squarely between my ears. I have had 540+ halves and always seemed to find a way to fritter them away on the second go round...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, let's see.... last year my high was a 495.. :embara: 

This year my goal is to get my average outta the B group.. 

I'm close... my last shoot was a 523.. my goal was 525, soo...... 

This season's goals are to:

Average over 520

Shoot a full round with no less than an 18.. (I still get the occasional 17 or 16.. :mg: :lol

Get my Martin bow shooting as well as my PSE.. well, I need my Mystic first, in order to pull that one off.. :lol: :wink: 

Most of all, do a little better than I did last year, and have as much fun tryin.. :thumb: :becky:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, let's see.... last year my high was a 495.. :embara:
> 
> This year my goal is to get my average outta the B group..
> 
> ...


Man Sticky...I didn't know you were flingin' them that good already You are on the way to your goals my man:thumb:

We will get that Mystic shootin' better then that PSE you have :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Win Outdoor Nationals in Yankton!!!

Go all year without shooting below a 550. (First time out with Sticky I shot a 548 without marks so I'm ruling that one out)

Shoot a 560!


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Shoot my 1st field shoot and learn.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Win Outdoor Nationals in Yankton!!!
> 
> Go all year without shooting below a 550. (First time out with Sticky I shot a 548 without marks so I'm ruling that one out)
> 
> Shoot a 560!


Ok, we'll let ya have one scratch for that one.... :chortle: :wink:

(and no, he didn't have em to start, but with that WonderPalm, he was set by the second half.. :thumb: :wink


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*goals*

try to go to four shoots! haven't done that in years


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Man Sticky...I didn't know you were flingin' them that good already You are on the way to your goals my man:thumb:
> 
> We will get that Mystic shootin' better then that PSE you have :wink:


Told ya Bro.. better watch them Crispies veeeeeerrrry closely... :lol: 

I'm happy, so far.. course.. it could go downhill at anytime...:chortle:

Rumor has it a Mystic is crossin the country as we type... :tongue:   :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

frank_jones said:


> try to go to four shoots! haven't done that in years


well if you come shoot Sun that only leaves 2 more to hit.....


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Being a newbie (only been shooting field since March '08), my goals are comparatively simplistic:

1) Consistency between halves
2) Shoot a 525 round (already have gone from a low 468 to 505)
3) Continue shooting over 500
4) Steadily increase half and round scores
5) Use the same sight numbers more than 2 rounds in a row (hopefully this one is in the bag already)


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

1) MAKE IT THROUGH A ROUND WITH NO 18'S!!!!! (Never done itukey:ukey
2) Make a 555+ (PB 554 f/H)
3)Break 80+ X's in a round (77 high)
4)**Beat Hinky when I get to shoot against him!!!!!!** (it aint indoors:zip::wink


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X hunter said:


> 1) MAKE IT THROUGH A ROUND WITH NO 18'S!!!!! (Never done itukey:ukey
> 2) Make a 555+ (PB 554 f/H)
> 3)Break 80+ X's in a round (77 high)
> 4)**Beat Hinky when I get to shoot against him!!!!!!** (it aint indoors:zip::wink


Forget those X's, they don't mean a thing!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Goals? I had some in mind...then I shot Harford a few weeks ago and got a *HUGE* reality check.  Here ya go:

1. Hit at least 500 at every shoot.

2. By the end of the year, be back in BHFS 'A' class.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I want to shoot a 500 F/H and the 560 Animal.

I have not been close with fingers on the Animal, but on the F/H I have shot a 499/498 three years ago.

I also want to shoot nothing less than 18.

Arrow


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I will even start it off
> 
> 1. Shoot a round with all 18's or higher
> 2. Shoot a 540
> ...


All the same goals except the BHFS. 

4. I know I can average in the 30's. Just cant figure out why I am not there . I jumped up a ton last year in indoor, from form to score. I averaged a 300 52X, and outdoor I average a 25. The same score I shot the first year of shooting targets .
5. Take Hornets Crispie at Norva and the Hill :wink:.


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

My Goals:
1. Go a whole day without forgetting to move my sight.
2. Don't miss a sinle birdy/bunny.
If I can do that, it should put me at my last goal:
3. Average in the 530's.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Forget those X's, they don't mean a thing!!!


Its just a personal goal it dont have to be in a tourney!!!!! But If you got that manny X's you got a 555+ score...... hopefully with no 18's:wink:


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

For me I'm looking for 550 and that's it. 

I don't care if I only do it once I wanna do it. I'm prolly only going to get to shoot 3 or 4 shoots though so it's going to be tough but I do shoot a couple of 14 target rounds a week for practice so I'll be tickled if I can get my half rounds average to 275 consistently.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I think this thread just found a home :darkbeer:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

1. Average 545 or better
2. Hit some 550's
3. Consistant halves
4. Shoot the best I can, and have fun doing it.

YTD...I shot 3 league shoots in the Penn Dutch League in Central PA(14 field, 14 hunter), and so far, I've shoot a 542, 531, 551. 2nd week was a disaster, but I'm getting real comfortable considering last year was the first I shot F/H in over 20 years(only shot an 8 week, 14 target club league). I think the last time I shot, I didn't shoot over 50 yds. Even did the old style of getting marks, but found AA and it really helped the last week. Should be ready for the Hillbilly shoot and States in July!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Win Outdoor Nationals in Yankton!!!
> 
> Go all year without shooting below a 550. (First time out with Sticky I shot a 548 without marks so I'm ruling that one out)
> 
> Shoot a 560!


Avoid that nasty "Banned" message:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> Avoid that nasty "Banned" message:embara:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Shoot a 20 on the 80W.

Not miss any targets.

Have a great time at any and all shoots that i go too.:wink: AC


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerycharlie said:


> Shoot a 20 on the 80W.
> 
> Not miss any targets.
> 
> Have a great time at any and all shoots that i go too.:wink: AC


Come on AC....you can do better then that.

20 the 80...you can get lucky and do that.....we need a REAL GOAL:wink:


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

Well I shoot recurves so all I want is a 500. The last two rounds I shot, one in August 07 and one in April, were both 482. I need to shoot a 500 before I go to sectionals so I know for a fact I can do it.


----------



## stevegabriel (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't laugh too hard at my goal.

I'd like to break 170 for a 14 target round and a 336 for a 28 target round,
14 field, 14 hunter.

I shoot barebow recurve and I face walk.

To do this I have to: 
1) work on maintaining my back tension to get a smooth release.
2) keep the heel of my drawing hand on my jawbone, otherwise I get
the arrow flying to the left (usually off target).
3) Practice let down drills. I still try to make shots that don't feel right.
I'm usually rewarded with a flyer.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

RchurE said:


> For me I'm looking for 550 and that's it.
> 
> I don't care if I only do it once I wanna do it. I'm prolly only going to get to shoot 3 or 4 shoots though so it's going to be tough but I do shoot a couple of 14 target rounds a week for practice so I'll be tickled if I can get my half rounds average to 275 consistently.


If today is any indicator of things to come then my goals are lofty. I'm on a downhill slide the last few rounds. Today was a 264 and it wasn't pretty. Seemed like I couldn't buy a 20.

It just all felt bad right out of the gate too. I struggled to get both the Sensation and the Evo to go off, anchor didn't feel right, couldn't get centered in the peep, it was just all bad.

I hadn't shot this bow in almost 2 weeks and it showed. That's the only thing that stinks about having different bows for different venues. I shot last week with my 3-D bow since we had a shoot this past weekend and I shot lights out and won the tourney but now I feel like I'm at ground zero again with my dot bow.

Sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

1. be able to go to a shoot. gas prices(3.89) has got me locked in at home

2. get things back on track to shoot the american round. (bhfs)

3. shoot Bhfs at state and place.

4. Be able to get over to starnesville and visit with my friends.


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

*goals*

I was giving this a lot of thought and then Sunday I went out and shot my personal best (on a very poor day weather wise too) after changing scopes and lens - 534. My previous personal best was a 527.

After reading many of these posts I had decided that averaging 530 was a good goal (and still is) but thought it was way out of reach, now I want to shoot a round with no 17's on my card.

Al


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

cubsfan said:


> My Goals:
> 1. Go a whole day without forgetting to move my sight.
> 2. Don't miss a sinle birdy/bunny.
> If I can do that, it should put me at my last goal:
> 3. Average in the 530's.


Well here is an update of my first shoot since making these goals.
Day one of the SW Sectionals.
1. Check!
2. Check!
3. Check!

Day 2
1. Oops
2. Check
3. Check (AVG)

I ended up with a 533 on day one and 528 on day 2. It is funny how thinking about these goals made me focus more and resulted in better shooting. Great thread BH!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

cubsfan said:


> Well here is an update of my first shoot since making these goals.
> Day one of the SW Sectionals.
> 1. Check!
> 2. Check!
> ...



I think it is also:wink:

I didn't hit my goals this past weekend....but my second half was on pace for what I want to do 

But each day is a new day.....


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

archerpap said:


> 1. Average 545 or better
> 2. Hit some 550's
> 3. Consistant halves
> 4. Shoot the best I can, and have fun doing it.
> ...


Goal update:
The past 2 weeks have been awesome shooting for me. Last week in a very dreary day with mist and rain, I shot a personal best of 552(276,276) with 81X's. Today I even bettered myself with a 553(277personal high,276), but only had a 59 X count. These are ranges I have never shot before also. My home range has only mustered a 275 high half. As far as the durability of my ACC...well if you hit them right you'll blow them out. I almost robinhooded one at the 65 Hunter shot. I may just stick with ACC's for field and use my protour's(when ever they get here) for 900 or FITA rounds (if I can find any in PA).


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

RchurE said:


> If today is any indicator of things to come then my goals are lofty. I'm on a downhill slide the last few rounds. Today was a 264 and it wasn't pretty. Seemed like I couldn't buy a 20.
> 
> It just all felt bad right out of the gate too. I struggled to get both the Sensation and the Evo to go off, anchor didn't feel right, couldn't get centered in the peep, it was just all bad.
> 
> ...


Update for me:

Boy oh boy am I headed in the wrong direction. I feel like I've lost my shot and can't find anything that works right. Things started going downhill last week when I shot my lowest practice half this season (263). Yesterday we had a local 28 field shoot and I stunk up the place. I ended up with a 525 and was very disgusted. I just couldn't find any consistency at all. I dropped a point on the bunny, one on the 25, and even dropped one on the 15 and I hadn't done that in years. I just don't understand what I'm doing wrong. My form feels good and I can honestly say I was holding better yesterday than I have any outing this year. The arrows just weren't hitting where the pin was and I have no idea where to start looking for the problems.

Oh well, one of these days hopefully...


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

bowhnter7 said:


> Shoot my 1st field shoot and learn.:wink:


Shot my 1st field. What a blast! I can't believe what I was missing out on.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Being a newbie (only been shooting field since March '08), my goals are comparatively simplistic:
> 
> 1) Consistency between halves
> 2) Shoot a 525 round (already have gone from a low 468 to 505)
> ...


Oh well...back to the drawing board:BangHead::BangHead:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Good post BH;

#1. Continue to make archery fun for me and anyone else I can help.
#2. Shoot my first NFAA 5 spot 300.
#3. Shoot at the Presley's shoot in Illinois
#4 Shoot at the Galveston State Shoot in 2009
#5. Shoot at Louisville in 2009

As far as getting personel, I need to get ahold of my mind some, to learn to be happy and learn to enjoy life.

thenson


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

thenson said:


> Good post BH;
> 
> #1. Continue to make archery fun for me and anyone else I can help.
> #2. Shoot my first NFAA 5 spot 300.
> ...


That's great Terry....

But we want goals for FIELD not indoors :wink:


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

RchurE said:


> Update for me:
> 
> Boy oh boy am I headed in the wrong direction. I feel like I've lost my shot and can't find anything that works right. Things started going downhill last week when I shot my lowest practice half this season (263). Yesterday we had a local 28 field shoot and I stunk up the place. I ended up with a 525 and was very disgusted. I just couldn't find any consistency at all. I dropped a point on the bunny, one on the 25, and even dropped one on the 15 and I hadn't done that in years. I just don't understand what I'm doing wrong. My form feels good and I can honestly say I was holding better yesterday than I have any outing this year. The arrows just weren't hitting where the pin was and I have no idea where to start looking for the problems.
> 
> Oh well, one of these days hopefully...



Looks like this slump is going to last a while. My last three halves have been 264, 263, and 264. Hopefully I'll figure it out soon. I'm so close too. I shot 264 yestereday and out of all the points I dropped they were all so close. In fact, I got to figuring it up and if my arrows were 2613 diameter I would have had a 273. My groups have just opened up just enough to cost me bad. I'm working with Nuts&Bolts to try and figure out where it's at so I'm hoping to get back to where I was earlier in the spring and then hopefully start improving on that to reach my goals.

Good luck to the rest of you that are working on them.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I just want to reach 500 with my BHFS rig. High to date is only 461 but I've only shot 3 total field rounds in my life. Started out with a 206 half and now I'm up to a PB of 232.

Will I get there....who knows....but I'm having fun and tormenting X hunter.


----------



## Melthuselah (May 12, 2006)

Ave 255 per half
improve my personal best half (266) two years ago.
shoot a round with nothing less than 17
get consistent


So far I am not doing so well expecially on the consistency. Week to week is up an down. Shoot a practice half yesterday and couldn't hit a thing to start with, by the end I had started to shoot better and ended up with a 254. I thought I was making good shots all day but they were going everywhere to start. I like it better when I know why I am making bad shots. Age has nothing to do with it. ha.:wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Getting ever closer to my goal of 500. Shot 236 and 239 halves at Walden Park yesterday for a new PB of 475.

Thanks in part to my buddy X "Hinky" Hunters suggestion of changing my grip a little. 

I really think I'll make my goal by summers end.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> Getting ever closer to my goal of 500. Shot 236 and 239 halves at Walden Park yesterday for a new PB of 475.
> 
> Thanks in part to my buddy X "Hinky" Hunters suggestion of changing my grip a little.
> 
> I really think I'll make my goal by summers end.


That is great....keep scratching and clawing and you will hit your goal in no time. 

Don't think about score...at all. If you shoot a round DON'T be the score keeper...and don't ask what your score is....Just make the best shot you can...one arrow at a time

As for the X "Hinky" Hunter......that can be worse then trying to hunt the African Big 3 all at one time....he better crawl before he tries to run:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, time for me to air my "goals". I would like to:
1) Break 500 - could have done it Sat. (6/07) had I not had multiple "brain farts" when setting my sight. Shot a PB of 494.

2) Shoot at least 1 515 before the season ends. 

I'm really beginning to think I can make this goal. Shooting regularly with folks like Jarlicker, 3DShooter80, & Macaholic at DCWC, one's game is sure to improve. 

Thanks to all the guys I've had the opportunity to shoot with this year - your encouragement, help, and offers of assistance are very much appreciated.


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm~an olympic recurve archer

[X] beat national record outdoor
[ ] beat national record indoor
[ ] be national champion outdoor and indoor 
[ ] go to a international competition
[ ] be on the national recurve team 


This are my goals only one i dont know if it will happen and thats the national record indoor i hope ;P i'm only by the way


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, time for me to air my "goals". I would like to:
> 1) Break 500 - could have done it Sat. (6/07) had I not had multiple "brain farts" when setting my sight. Shot a PB of 494.
> 
> 2) Shoot at least 1 515 before the season ends.
> ...


I guess it's time to update my 2008 goal(s)

1) Shot my first 500+ at Stick & Wheel on 6/28 (510)
2) Broke 515 on 7/08 at the Hillbilly (517)

So I'm uping my goal to 525 before this season is over. 

Again, I'd like to thank all who have offered assistance this year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I guess it's time to update my 2008 goal(s)
> 
> 1) Shot my first 500+ at Stick & Wheel on 6/28 (510)
> 2) Broke 515 on 7/08 at the Hillbilly (517)
> ...


:clap: :clap:

Way to go Lee...I was proud of the way you shot on Sun....heres to you buddy:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :clap: :clap:
> 
> Way to go Lee...I was proud of the way you shot on Sun....heres to you buddy:darkbeer:


Thanks Man!! You know the best thing about archery and Field in particular - even while 3 of the 4 of us on Sun. had a chance to be neck to neck in score, everyone was eager to offer suggestions to the others on improvements. 

The only suggestion/example I didn't adhere to was "click, click, click". :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I guess it's time to update my 2008 goal(s)
> 
> 1) Shot my first 500+ at Stick & Wheel on 6/28 (510)
> 2) Broke 515 on 7/08 at the Hillbilly (517)
> ...


To shoot that well on the Hill is quite an accomplishment. :tongue: Congrats Lee! :77:


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Doesn't look like I'm going to come close to my goals. I just can't pull out of this funk I'm in. My last three halves have been in the low 260's so I'm looking to get back in the 530's right now.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Man!! You know the best thing about archery and Field in particular - even while 3 of the 4 of us on Sun. had a chance to be neck to neck in score, everyone was eager to offer suggestions to the others on improvements.
> 
> The only suggestion/example I didn't adhere to was "click, click, click". :wink:


You have to click....that is why you have a click sight:wink:

But you are right....I even gave my mortal enemy cuts:wink:

That 4th guy though....I don't know....he didn't seem to like or want advice:noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You have to click....that is why you have a click sight:wink:
> 
> But you are right....I even gave my mortal enemy cuts:wink:
> 
> *That 4th guy though*....I don't know....he didn't seem to like or want advice:noidea:


Yep - that's where the click, click, click came from :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep - that's where the click, click, click came from :wink:


:thumb:

More like....click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click, click....

if you noticed I pretty much stopped spotting and offering help after that:embara:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Man!! You know the best thing about archery and Field in particular - even while 3 of the 4 of us on Sun. had a chance to be neck to neck in score, everyone was eager to offer suggestions to the others on improvements.


It is one of the things that makes field archery fun.. it is actually a learning experience every time out. Everyone, for the most part, is more than willing to help others along the way, even those they are 'shooting against' at the time.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

1) Win WI outdoor field in my division and contend with the big dogs.

2) Win WI indoor spots in my division with a perfect 600.

3) Be in the top 3 at indoor/outdoor nationals.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> . . .Don't think about score...at all. . . .Just make the best shot you can...one arrow at a time . . .


This is GREAT advice BH. Someone else posted in another thread that you don't have a score until the last arrow hits the target. Another GREAT piece of advice. It really helps to look at Field Archery this way. Every individual Shot is it's own unique entity. And it requires total and complete focus. If it ain't right don't shoot it.

BTW- My 2008 goals:

1. To shoot 500- just did that today.
2. To eliminate all 17 and below target scores.
3. To move my average over 500.
4. To upgrade my equipment.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Arrow said:


> I want to shoot a 500 F/H and the 560 Animal.
> 
> I have not been close with fingers on the Animal, but on the F/H I have shot a 499/498 three years ago.
> 
> I also want to shoot nothing less than 18.


I shot a 481 today and shot a 245 first half. I am getting closer. It was around 95 today, and we ahd some humidity. Right now it is 80 degrees at 10:00 pm.

Arrow


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Let down*

Shot over 500
Learn to let the darn thing down when it dosent feel right


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Being a newbie (only been shooting field since March '08), my goals are comparatively simplistic:
> 
> 1) Consistency between halves
> 2) Shoot a 525 round (already have gone from a low 468 to 505)
> ...


Looks like :BangHead: jarred something loose, as well as some advice from PSarge and a change in arrows. With the exception of one shoot, all but one of my goals has been reached. If I can just keep my focus where it needs to be starting at the first target, I might just make that 525 this year. My average "witnessed" score since the beginning of the sease is somewhere around 500. Since I changed arrows, my average half is a shade over 255 with a 264 best. Like they say, "one shot at a time."


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Way to go Steve, our goals for this year are very similar - I'll root for you if you root for me. :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

You guys worry to much about score. Just focus on whipping up on ole sarge.
The scores will take care of themselves.

The key is to simplify your shot, work on shooting the same shot easily.
Dont change up in the middle of the game. Stay focused dont let your mind wander. Focus on making the same old shot. One after an other.
Go though your shoot sequence one step at a time. Make it a ritual.
That is how you will eliminate the mistakes. Dont start your your final shot sequence until you are almost still in the dot

Drive bys wont cut it.

Good luck guys, I got my eyes on you. I am hiding behide a tree until you get this figured out.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> You guys worry to much about score. Just focus on whipping up on ole sarge.
> The scores will take care of themselves.
> 
> The key is to simplify your shot, work on shooting the same shot easily.
> ...


Were you following me on the HillBilly course??? :embara:  :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> You guys worry to much about score. Just focus on whipping up on ole sarge.
> The scores will take care of themselves.
> 
> The key is to simplify your shot, work on shooting the same shot easily.
> ...


I hear you Jarlicker - now if I can just apply it!

Speaking of Sarge - anyone heard from him since his wife got back in town?  Wonder if she found all those DCWC score cards. :tongue:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> You guys worry to much about score. Just focus on whipping up on ole sarge.
> The scores will take care of themselves.
> 
> The key is to simplify your shot, work on shooting the same shot easily.
> ...


As always, excellent and welcome advice. Contrary to how it appears sometimes, I try doing just that, even when I have to keep score. Once I write the numbers down, the cards go in storage and it's back to one shot at a time. It's a work in progress, but it's coming.



pragmatic_lee said:


> I hear you Jarlicker - now if I can just apply it!
> 
> Speaking of Sarge - anyone heard from him since his wife got back in town?  Wonder if she found all those DCWC score cards. :tongue:


Haven't heard from him since last Wed. Probably still scratching his head trying to figure out how I managed to beat him on the second half (264 to 262). Of course treaton shot like he was going to nationals to win or something (534).


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm back now (though I still have a bunch of catching up to do here at work)...may take a week or more......I had over 600 e-mails to go through this morning

Scarson---I want to assure you that was an anamoly...but you keep shooting like that and you'll be whooping me in no time. I do need you to get things going for me Saturday at S+W, so I'll give you a call later in the week...


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Win Outdoor Nationals in Yankton!!!


Accomplished!!!



Hinkelmonster said:


> Go all year without shooting below a 550. (First time out with Sticky I shot a 548 without marks so I'm ruling that one out)


Well other than the 549 on Sunday at Mids with a wrong target this would be Accomplished



Hinkelmonster said:


> Shoot a 560!


Not quite!!!!! But there is still ONE 2 day shoot left!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Dang.. my One chance to beat the Bowl Sitter and I blew it... :frusty:


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

RchurE said:


> Doesn't look like I'm going to come close to my goals. I just can't pull out of this funk I'm in. My last three halves have been in the low 260's so I'm looking to get back in the 530's right now.


Well, I shot a 270 Hunter half yesterday so maybe there's hope still yet. Although it's a little late in the game so I'm probably going to start focusing on my hunting and indoor bow soon. Oh well, better luck next year hopefully.:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The season is almost up......who is gonna have the same goals next year?

I know it is looking like I am on MOST of mine:doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> The season is almost up......who is gonna have the same goals next year?
> 
> I know it is looking like I am on MOST of mine:doh:


Well, I got 1 more to hopefully reach this year - 525 or higher - and got 3 more chances - tomorrow at DCWC and then 2 days at S+W. My last few "half rounds" would get me there if I can do it for the 2nd half. While I'm in no way looking a "pat on the back", I am quite happy with getting to where I currently am in just 7 months of Field. But I will raise my on stakes in 2009 - there's a few that I shoot with regularly that I'd sure like a crispy from. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

psargeant said:


> My goals:
> 1) Get my average into the 530's
> 2) Crank out a 540
> 3) Go a round with fewer than 2 18's and nothing lower than that.


1) I had this for a brief time, but it didn't last, I still have a couple chances to get there though...:dontknow:
2) Not yet...
3) Moo-tel round I pulled this one off...so this one gets a check mark


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Well didn't quite get there this year. I had several problems that I'm working through, lingering target panic being the worst one. This past weekend at the Virginia State Closed I shot my best 2 scores of the summer. A 476 on the field round and a 516 on a Hunter/Animal combo.

I'm pleased with my progress this summer and am looking forward to the coming indoor season.

Congrats to all those who accomplished their goals and to those who didn't keep flingin' em down range....it'll happen.

Ron


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Know what you mean Ron. Didn't make my 520 goal - just can't seem to pull it together on the full 28 target rounds. Don't seem to have a problem shooting "practice" half rounds of 260 to 264.

While the season may be "officially" over, there's still plenty of day light left till next season, so it's practice - practice - practice.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

since i am farely new this is only my seconed year shooting hit a 280 indoor on a 3 spot anda 270 average fron a 275 high and a a 250 average


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

*2008 goal met +*

I've been sputtering around the 510 or less mark this spring so I thought 520 would be a realistic goal. Well in August, I shot a 521 in the NJ outdoor states and came in first in the SMFS A Class (the plus) and since shot a 528 on a local shoot. I just started shooting last April 2007, so I guess I've should have no complaints. It's now all Mental to get to the next level. Hope to place in the 2009 Mid Atlantics and Nationals as my next goal.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just wanted to give a hand to those of you that hit your goals.....:clap:

VaVince....way to finish. Those two rounds at the end of the year were flamin' farts good. :clap: :darkbeer:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just wanted to give a hand to those of you that hit your goals.....:clap:
> 
> VaVince....way to finish. Those two rounds at the end of the year were flamin' farts good. :clap: :darkbeer:


Not sure what my goals were, but with outdoors I am happy with the way I finished off. I know I was averageing 52 X's indoors last year. I hope to bump that number up too.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

i don't think I quite made my goals outdoors, but.. it was a heck of a fun season, had a ball shootin with all the midatlantic archers. :thumb:

This will be my second season of indoors, still chasing that elusive 300 game, but I'm confident that I'll be there this winter.. :becky: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Not sure what my goals were, but with outdoors I am happy with the way I finished off. I know I was averageing 52 X's indoors last year. I hope to bump that number up too.


Bump it up....hell I see a jump in your near future.:wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> i don't think I quite made my goals outdoors, but.. it was a heck of a fun season, had a ball shootin with all the midatlantic archers. :thumb:
> 
> This will be my second season of indoors, still chasing that elusive 300 game, but I'm confident that I'll be there this winter.. :becky: :wink:



Once that first 300 comes, there pretty easy after that. You will nail it this winter.




Brown Hornet said:


> Bump it up....hell I see a jump in your near future.:wink:


Lets hope so, I havent touched my target bow in almost 2 months


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

*Gettin' in late...*

Hi all!

Just started shooting again 2 weeks ago after a 10 year layoff....

Not much left in the year, but I'm in Florida so there is always something.


Need to get an International round in....coming this weekend!

Get a full Field round in, which should be in the next few weeks.

Place well at NAFAC!

I'll throw in an update after this weekend when I get some scores....

Scott


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just started shooting again 2 weeks ago after a 10 year layoff....
> 
> ...


Not a bad score for my first time in 10 years....276 on the international round! My son also shot his first tournament ever and got a 206. Not bad for only shooting for 4 weeks!

Man this stuff is fun!

Scott


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

*record*

My goal is to shoot perfect scores at every shoot, win the world championships, kill a world record deer and turkey, and catch a world record trout I would settle for just a couple of them though


----------

